# Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

Vorabbericht Mag Mai 2015

*Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern​*Nach ersten Verlautbarungen von Teilnehmern direkt nach der Sitzung heute (natürlich noch unverifiziert, als schnelle Meldung), soll folgendes beschlossen worden sein:

Bei der Hauptversammlung der Hessenfischer wurde ein neuer Präsident gewählt, der erst 50-jährige Klaus Deschler (für solch ein Funktionärsamt quasi ein richtiger "Jungspund" (biologisch - in wie weit er auch im Kopf junggeblieben ist, wird sich weisen)).

Der Punkt 3 des Antrages (Beitragserhöung wegen DAFV) wurde vom Rest des Antrages abgetrennt und auf die JHV 2016 verschoben. 
Mit ca. 3/4 Ja-Stimmen. 

2016, damit man sehen kann wie und ob  sich der Bundesverband entwickelt und man nicht über ungelegte Eier reden müsse...

Ob die bestehende Kündigung beim DAFV zurückgenommen wurde, darüber diskutiert oder abgestimmt, muss ich noch rauskriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*

Weitere Meldung zum Thema DAFV bei der Hessenfischer JHV, von Teilnehmern:
Auch wenn man sich wohl überwiegend einig war, einen schlagkräftigen Bundesverband zu brauchen, wurde die Kündigung der Hessenfischer beim DAFV noch nicht zurückgenommen.

Sollte es zu einer Verbesserung und Arbeitsaufnahme kommen, würde dann die Kündigung zurückgenommen, unter dem Vorbehalt sie erneut aussprechen zu können (wer immer das dann konkret wann entscheidet)...

Daher will man dann wohl auch erst auf der JHV 2016 über einen möglichen höheren Beitrag abstimmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte es zu einer Verbesserung und Arbeitsaufnahme kommen, würde dann die Kündigung zurückgenommen



Wenn das Frau Dr. liest,schreibt die vor lauter Arbeitseifernachweis glatt noch einen Leserbrief an eine Zeitung.


----------



## wurmbader_südhess (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*

Damit Ihr nicht immer indirekt berichten müsst, hier von einem, der direkt dabei war:

Die  Versammlung war sich einig, dass ein bundesweiter Dachverband sehr  sinnvoll und notwendig und ein Verbleib des VHF im DAFV mehr als  wünschenswert ist. Die vorsorgliche Kündigung diente lediglich dazu,  formale Fristen für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall unlösbarer Probleme mit  dem DAFV einzuhalten. Die Entscheidung über die Rücknahme obliegt dem  Präsidium, die Versammlung hat sich eindeutig für eine Rücknahme  ausgesprochen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Problemlösung im DAVF  weiter so positiv voranschreitet wie bisher.

Und ja, wir haben  das komplette Präsidium gewählt, unter anderem einen neuen Präsidenten.  Die Versammlung hat großes Vertrauen in alle Gewählten gesetzt, in allen  Fällen wurde mit überwältigender Mehrheit zugestimmt.

Es wurde  der Beitrag für 2016 beschlossen, für eine weitergehende Anpassung wird  zunächst die Entwicklung im DAFV abgewartet und bei der nächsten JHV  besprochen. 

Die Stimmung war super, das Wetter war super, das  Essen war super - wir schauen mit viel Zuversicht in die Zukunft und auf  unseren neuen Präsidenten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*

*Danke, das find ich absolut super von Dir!!*



> dass die Problemlösung im DAVF *weiter so positiv voranschreitet* wie bisher.


Den Satz las ich allerdings wohl, enthalte mich dazu lieber eines Kommentares.....
;-)))




> Die Versammlung war sich einig, dass ein bundesweiter Dachverband sehr sinnvoll und notwendig


Das wiederum sehe ich genauso, was aber wiederum dem:


> ein Verbleib des VHF im DAFV mehr als wünschenswert ist.


angesichts der bisherigen (Nicht?)Leistung des DAFV widerspricht..


----------



## wurmbader_südhess (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> angesichts der bisherigen (Nicht?)Leistung des DAFV widerspricht..


Das verstehe ich nun wiederum nicht. Der DAFV *ist* unser Dachverband, es gibt keinen anderen. Wir müssen sehen, dass er in die Puschen kommt, da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber der einzige Weg dahin ist Konstruktivität und Mitarbeit.

Als Vereinsvorstand erlebe ich es täglich, dass irgendjemand mit etwas kommt, was ihm nicht passt. Aber weisst Du, wie viele davon wirklich bereit sind, an Änderungen mitzuarbeiten? Keine Handvoll. Der Rest meckert nur. Und die Arbeit belibt an uns hängen.

Verbandsarbeit bei uns Anglern ist größtenteils Ehrenamtsarbeit. (Was meines Erachtens eines der Grundprobleme ist. Aber solange wir nicht bereit sind, Gebühren wie bspw. ein BUND zu zahlen wird sich daran nichts ändern.) Und vor dem, was unsere Vertreter in den Dachverbänden ehrenamtlich(!) leisten (sowohl auf Landes- als auch auf Bundesebene) ziehe ich den Hut, insbesondere deshalb, weil ich im Gegensatz zu ihnen nicht bereit bin, meine komplette Freizeit dem Ehrenamt zu widmen.

Also für mich steht nicht die Frage, ob man den DAFV auflösen sollte oder ob wir dort austreten sollten, sondern wie wir ihn unterstützen und verbessern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*



> Der DAFV ist unser Dachverband,


Nein, der DAFV ist nur der Bundesverband der Landesverbände, nicht "unserer" und schon gar nicht meiner..

Ein Verband der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler oder fürs Angeln!

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische angesichts dessen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991 ):
Bei welchen Problemen hat der DAFV bisher konkret welche positiven Fortschritte gemacht (wie von Dir ja beschrieben: "dass die Problemlösung im DAVF weiter so positiv voranschreitet wie bisher"), so dass ihr dem weiter (mit anstehender Beitragserhöhung) noch mehr Geld geben wollt??

Was hat der Bundesverband bisher konkret geleistet?

Wo macht der DAFV konkrete Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler oder das Angeln (ich nehme an, der von Frau Dr. als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit erwähnte Leserbrief, der nicht abgedruckt wurde, handelte auch weder von Angeln noch von Anglern (bestenfalls mal wieder von Wasserkraft und Kormoran, angesichts Tierschutz/Peta etc. sicherlich das kleinste momentane Problem der Angler))..??

Warum werden nicht die konkreten Zahlen des DAFV der Abrechnung 2014 vorgelegt, sondern nur von einer "schwarzen Null" schwadroniert, und dabei "vergessen" zu erwähnen, dass die nur durch Auflösung der restlichen Rücklagen zu Stande kam (also ein klares operatives Minus)?

Wo ist die Zusammenführung der Interessen und unterschiedlichen Philosophien von Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF-Landesverbänden?

Warum gibt es im Präsidium praktisch nur noch Mitglieder aus dem Ex-VDSF?

Und angesichts all dessen, warum haben so viele hessische Delegierte nicht klar für einen Austritt gestimmt?

Weil sie ja schon Zweifel haben müssen, ob der DAFV das schafft, denn sonst hätten sie die Kündigung ja gleich zurücknehmen können??



> Also für mich steht nicht die Frage, ob man den DAFV auflösen sollte oder ob wir dort austreten sollten, sondern wie wir ihn unterstützen und verbessern können.


Kannst ja gerne Ideen bringen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300788



> Verbandsarbeit bei uns Anglern ist größtenteils Ehrenamtsarbeit. (Was meines Erachtens eines der Grundprobleme ist. Aber solange wir nicht bereit sind, Gebühren wie bspw. ein BUND zu zahlen wird sich daran nichts ändern.)


DA geb ich Dir vollkommen recht - man kriegt nur, was man bezahlt.
Z. B. solche Hauptamtler, die Angler in die Pfanne hauen (zu den "Ehren"amtlern im DAFV-BV kann ich nichts schreiben, ohne mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Und da ist jetzt schon jeder Cent zu viel - und noch mehr Geld für *diesen* DAFV ist nichts anderes in meinen Augen als anglerischer Selbstmord - das sind die Totengräber des normalen Angeln..


----------



## dieteraalland (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*



wurmbader_südhess schrieb:


> Voraussetzung, dass die Problemlösung im DAVF weiter so positiv voranschreitet wie bisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 das einzig Positive am DAFV wäre, das er gar nichts täte.
 denn wer nichts macht , macht auch nichts verkehrt. 
 bis jetzt sehe ich noch keine positive Problemlösung 
beim DAFV. oder meinst du mit DAVF einen anderen Verband ?


----------



## kati48268 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neuer Präsi bei den Hessenfischern*

Die hessischen Verhältnisse kenne ich nicht, halte mich deswegen dazu geschlossen.
Ich versteh aber nicht, warum ihr beim Bundesverband diese Linie fahrt.



wurmbader_südhess schrieb:


> ... dass die Problemlösung im DAVF  weiter so positiv voranschreitet wie bisher.


Was ist denn positiv vorangeschritten in den letzten 2 Jahren?
 #c

Und was soll eigentlich bis zur nächsten JHV des DAFV geschehen, was dann den Schluss zulässt, dass man drin bleibt?
Gibt es eine Liste an Aufgaben, Zielen,... die dann abgearbeitet sein müssen?
Auf welcher Grundlage entscheidet man heute noch drin zu bleiben und auf welcher Grundlage soll die Entscheidung innerhalb des nächsten Jahres fallen?
#c

Bislang haben die LV-Vertreter immer nur gesagt, "wir geben denen noch Zeit"... für was denn konkret???
#c

Gegner des DAFVs werden immer kritisiert, dass sie "nur meckern". Sie können allerdings Aberdutzende Punkte benennen, was alles sch*** lief und weiterhin sch*** läuft.
Was sollen aber die 'pro'-Punkte sein, die für den DAFV sprechen (sollen); heute (oder innerhalb des nächsten Jahres)?!


----------

